# One in-ceiling speaker placement problem. Your thoughts, please



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a 5.1 system with in-ceiling speakers by SpeakerCraft. The only reason that I do not have surround-backs (7.1 system) is the fact that there is a wall 20 inches behind my seating area.

The surrounds are over head to my left and right installed in a 10 foot high ceiling and 3 feet from the back wall.










My question:

In your opinion would placing a sixth speaker (used as a surround back, 6.1) over head, in between the L & R surrounds, aimed directly at the back wall to create a bounce-back do any good when playing a 6.1 or a 7.1 source?

OR would it be a waste of time and money and create nothing more than the now 5.1 system???


m


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

No thoughts?


m


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In your current situation I dont see any advantage to adding the 6th speaker as you describe.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

There is very little software with the back channel, and with the position of your surrounds I do not see any benefit either in adding that 6th speaker.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> In your current situation I dont see any advantage to adding the 6th speaker as you describe.


That is what SpeakerCraft thought also. But I don't always trust the EXPERTS opinions. One case in point is: Chris, CEO and founder of Audyssey, said he didn't think using the DSX Wides in ceiling speakers would do anything. I went ahead and installed 2 SpeakerCraft Time 5's to discover that has been one of my best upgrades for audio.


Time 5









So, even if an expert says no, I still like getting members opinion.

Thanks


m


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

cavchameleon said:


> There is very little software with the back channel, and with the position of your surrounds I do not see any benefit either in adding that 6th speaker.


cavchameleon

Thanks for your thought.

Looks like I will have to seek out a different upgrade to satisfy my upgrade virus.


----------

